

Japanese researchers make brain tissues from stem cells - dhimes
http://www.physorg.com/news145171200.html

======
wensing
At first I found this positively fascinating, but then ...

 _Embryonic stem cells are harvested by destroying a viable embryo, a process
that some people find unacceptable._

~~~
lunchbox
This is nothing new -- that's what all the debate on stem cell research is
about. It should be noted that the term "viable" is used in a theoretical
sense; these embryos would never actually become humans. Embryos are usually
obtained from places like in-vitro fertilization clinics, where they would
otherwise be thrown in the trash. I say, why not use them for life-saving
research?

~~~
wensing
_these embryos would never actually become humans_

I think you must mean something else. My son and daughter were embryos once;
what were they if not human?

~~~
lunchbox
"these embryos" means the ones that are used to do stem cell research. As I
said, mainly discarded from IVF clinics.

~~~
wensing
Got that part.

I was just challenging your statement that they "would never actually become
humans" with the fact that anything of the homo sapien species is human, which
of course would include the embryos. Just like dog embryos are very young
dogs, and cat embryos are very young cats. 'Embryo' is just one stage of a
single line of development.

~~~
lunchbox
OK. But this is quickly progressing into heavy moral/philosophical territory
-- we should probably stop here.

~~~
wensing
It is definitely heavy. Can do.

------
jdunck
Article: <http://www.cell.com/cell-stem-cell/abstract/S1934-5909>(08)00455-4

